# Best Comprehensive Instructional Guitar Books



## Greegzoid (Apr 5, 2013)

As I student, I feel like I cant get in a good practice routine or I cant find the best material to run through.

What have others being using to help guide them along the way? Suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 5, 2013)

Here are a few books I like a lot:

Rock Guitar Secrets by Peter Fischer

Shred Guitar by Paul Hanson (title is misleading as this book actually is about building a vocabulary for improvisation)

Metal Lead Guitar vol 1 & 2 by Troy Stetina

Speed Mechanics by Troy Stetina

Advanced Modern Rock Guitar Improvisation by Jon Finn


----------



## jbrin0tk (Apr 5, 2013)

For me, forum member Manaical's books are everything you'd want in terms of developing technical facility and a practice routine.


----------



## totem (Apr 6, 2013)

jbrin0tk said:


> For me, forum member Manaical's books are everything you'd want in terms of developing technical facility and a practice routine.



I agree. Maniacal's products are great. I would also recommend Chris Letchford's Guitar Technique book, it has some tough exercises.


----------



## Francis978 (Apr 6, 2013)

I second the Chris Letchford Guitar technique book, it's amazing!


----------



## lawizeg (Apr 6, 2013)

Yep, a third for CL's Guitar Technique book. Its pretty hard for me, but it's definitely a fantastic book. So worth the $20.


----------



## epsylon (Apr 9, 2013)

Guthrie Govan's Creative Guitar 1 & 2 might be of interest to you as well, even if you're not especially into GG's music.


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 9, 2013)

If it is technique practice routines you want, my books should help.


----------



## theo (Apr 9, 2013)

Maniacal said:


> If it is technique practice routines you want, my books should help.



Maniacals books are outstanding, He also has an app for smartphones.


----------



## Greegzoid (Apr 10, 2013)

Does maniacal's books cover chord work aswell?


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 10, 2013)

No, it is a technique book only. Book 2 does cover modes and arpeggios though.


----------



## right_to_rage (Apr 11, 2013)

The Advancing Guitarist is comprehensive for guitar harmony and left hand technique in general.


----------



## RiffRaff (Apr 11, 2013)

Seriously, anything by Jody Fisher. He has a 4-book volume which is an encyclopaedia of knowledge and you will be a much better musician if you adhere to the practice regime and work through the book.


----------



## djyngwie (Apr 12, 2013)

right_to_rage said:


> The Advancing Guitarist is comprehensive for guitar harmony and left hand technique in general.


Goodrick's books are more for when you need to shake up your world a bit. They're not 'method' books you go through from one end to the other and then you're done. Not that I won't recommend it - definitely take a look!


----------



## right_to_rage (Apr 12, 2013)

djyngwie said:


> Goodrick's books are more for when you need to shake up your world a bit. They're not 'method' books you go through from one end to the other and then you're done. Not that I won't recommend it - definitely take a look!



His suggestion is to make your own method though, and thats what I do


----------

